# Poppy's fishing hat



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

50cm x 40cm on stretched canvas my grandson Mason








Found it very difficult in acrylic, have to work too fast.
Finished this one in about 8hrs over 2 days.

Paul
www.paulbennettfineart.com


----------

